# Goat-O-Rama Kidding Thread!



## Damfino

I announced this in the kidding tally thread the other day, but I can post more photos here. 

The 2021 Goat-O-Rama kidding season is off to a rip-roaring good start with Sadie delivering twins on the afternoon of April 14th in glorious textbook fashion. She waited until the sun was shining and it was the warmest part of the day, she gave us plenty of warning so we could be there, and she plopped them out with minimal effort and no help needed. She gave us a lovely tri-colored doeling who looks almost exactly like Finn (no relation however), and then a flashy chestnut and white buckling. Both are exceptionally beautiful kids and they were up and running around in no time at all. Yay for a great start to the 2021 kidding season!!

Here's the photo I posted in the other thread:


I took the new kids out for a little playtime in the fresh grass yesterday. It was a cold, but since the forecast said it would get colder during the weekend I figured I’d better get them out for some fresh air and what little sunshine we had. We still haven’t named them, but we’re working on it! They’re both so incredibly flashy! 

The little doeling’s ears stick up and the little buckling’s flop down. Actually, his right ear flopped down and his left ear stuck up for the first 24 hours, but now both are flopping down.


Our friend Diana came over with her daughter Emma to see the new babies.


Most of our boys claim no responsibility for any babies born here, but Sonic is an exception. He is fascinated by these kids and he seems to know that he is the proud father.


“That’s my boy!”


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## tiffin

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Love the pics! Especially the ones of Sonic checking out his little ‘mini me.’


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Extremely well put together kids and their patterns are outstanding. I really like the look of the mohawk bangs Sonic is sporting. Also, those are a set of really nice horns, hope my 3 year old grows length like that as he ages. 🤩


----------



## NigerianNewbie

P.S. The udder on the doe is so nice, she would make a lot of the dairy Does' envious.


----------



## MellonFriend

Those are some flashy, flashy babies! 

Man, Sonic's hairdo is rockin'! 🤘


----------



## MadHouse

Nice story and beautiful kids and parents!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli

Beautiful! I also love Sonic's hairstyle!


----------



## Kass

Awesome! Always good to hear of a smooth kidding. The babies are so pretty! And Sadie has a beautiful udder


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Damfino

Thanks everyone! Yes, Sonic's hair is quite the conversation piece. I'm going to be sad when it goes away this summer. I wethered him in February so once he loses that fringe it's not going to grow back. 

As for Ms. Sadie--she's got way more milk than those kids know what to do with! I think she prepared for five babies instead of two! But I got a couple big bottles of colostrum from her the first day. I needed some fresh colostrum because the last I was able to collect was in 2018 and it's so good to have on hand.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli

Damfino said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes, Sonic's hair is quite the conversation piece. I'm going to be sad when it goes away this summer. I wethered him in February so once he loses that fringe it's not going to grow back.


Why won't his fringe grow back because he is wethered?


----------



## Damfino

Kenny Battistelli said:


> Why won't his fringe grow back because he is wethered?


A lot of extra body hair is a buck thing. Once the hormones stop, the excess hair stays only until the next shedding season, and once it's all gone for the summer it won't grow back. Kinda sad, but if losing the extra flop of hair means he also loses the stink and the spray and the attitude, it's a good tradeoff.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Really cute wee ones! Nice goats too! Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend

When's you next doe due?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Lovely kids! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Damfino

And if anyone wants to peek at the Goat-O-Scope from time to time, here's the link:


https://www.ipcamlive.com/5cb9f57b71a34



Sadie and her kids have been inside a lot more than most of my goats because of the weather. I usually will only lock mama and the babies up together just at night for the first 1-3 nights, depending on the mother and where she is on the "goatem pole". But here we are at five days and I'm still locking them in because we keep getting hit with snowstorms and I don't want these kids leaving the shed and getting wet and maybe not finding their way back in. They might hide inside the electric spool and that's not a dry, cozy place at all! Also, everyone wants to invade Sadie's shed and take all the hay and she's not quite tough enough to kick most of them out. I'm not worried about anyone hurting her babies. All my does are very sweet with other goats' kids. But I don't want some doe refusing to let Sadie in because then she won't be able to nurse her babies. It's always easier when the herd queen kids first, but it didn't work out that way this year. It's also easier when we kid just a little later in the spring, but that also didn't work out this year because I really wanted to space the kiddings apart for maximum baby goat enjoyment.


----------



## EJskeleton

Damfino said:


> I announced this in the kidding tally thread the other day, but I can post more photos here.
> 
> The 2021 Goat-O-Rama kidding season is off to a rip-roaring good start with Sadie delivering twins on the afternoon of April 14th in glorious textbook fashion. She waited until the sun was shining and it was the warmest part of the day, she gave us plenty of warning so we could be there, and she plopped them out with minimal effort and no help needed. She gave us a lovely tri-colored doeling who looks almost exactly like Finn (no relation however), and then a flashy chestnut and white buckling. Both are exceptionally beautiful kids and they were up and running around in no time at all. Yay for a great start to the 2021 kidding season!!
> 
> Here's the photo I posted in the other thread:
> 
> 
> I took the new kids out for a little playtime in the fresh grass yesterday. It was a cold, but since the forecast said it would get colder during the weekend I figured I’d better get them out for some fresh air and what little sunshine we had. We still haven’t named them, but we’re working on it! They’re both so incredibly flashy!
> 
> The little doeling’s ears stick up and the little buckling’s flop down. Actually, his right ear flopped down and his left ear stuck up for the first 24 hours, but now both are flopping down.
> 
> 
> Our friend Diana came over with her daughter Emma to see the new babies.
> 
> 
> Most of our boys claim no responsibility for any babies born here, but Sonic is an exception. He is fascinated by these kids and he seems to know that he is the proud father.
> 
> 
> “That’s my boy!”


So adorable! What breed are they?


----------



## Damfino

Thanks! They are Alpine/Nubian crosses. I wish I could share more photos, but the weather has been nasty almost every day since they were born so there haven't been many opportunities to get good pictures of babies playing in the sunshine. But we've been bringing them into the house almost every night so they can sit in our laps while we watch movies.


----------



## MadHouse

That’s so cute, watching movies with baby goats! Is the mom part of the movie party too?


----------



## EJskeleton

Damfino said:


> Thanks! They are Alpine/Nubian crosses. I wish I could share more photos, but the weather has been nasty almost every day since they were born so there haven't been many opportunities to get good pictures of babies playing in the sunshine. But we've been bringing them into the house almost every night so they can sit in our laps while we watch movies.


Awesome breeds! And I totally understand about the picture thing... my goats get so muddy where we live! 😂 that’s so cute that you watch movies with them! I watched a movie with a kid once, but she wouldn’t eat afterwards and kept me awake all night. 😝


----------



## Damfino

We had another perfect kidding today! Skeeter went into labor around 2:00, which was the nicest part of the day, and she popped those kids out in textbook form. The only help Phil and I had to give was to cheer her on! She kidded two healthy, strong, and beautifully marked girls! Sticking with the treasure theme, we’ve named them Ruby and Diamond. 



Ruby came first with a very large rush of water, and once she was dry she weighed in at exactly 8 lbs. She’s a lovely two-tone chamoisee like her dad, Sonic.


Diamond came just moments later with barely a push from mama, and she weighed 7.5 lbs. Although her front is mostly white right now, Diamond will be colored a lot like her mom when she grows up.


What a sweet little kiss!


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! Congratulations!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

How sweet! I love the ears!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Way to go, Skeeter! Those are beautiful babies. So glad everything went smoothly. Congratulations!


----------



## BethJ

They are adorable! Congrats


----------



## MadCatX

Awesome Go-Tees. Beautiful babies. Look at the proud dad. haha


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, congratulations they’re all beautiful babies! I hope the weather lets up for you to get everyone out in the sun. It’s great you’ve had textbook kiddings, it makes kidding so much more fun. Please keep the pics coming when you can, I love seeing your gorgeous goats.


----------



## Tanya

Congrats on the new goat babies.... more pictures...


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Damfino said:


> I announced this in the kidding tally thread the other day, but I can post more photos here.
> 
> The 2021 Goat-O-Rama kidding season is off to a rip-roaring good start with Sadie delivering twins on the afternoon of April 14th in glorious textbook fashion. She waited until the sun was shining and it was the warmest part of the day, she gave us plenty of warning so we could be there, and she plopped them out with minimal effort and no help needed. She gave us a lovely tri-colored doeling who looks almost exactly like Finn (no relation however), and then a flashy chestnut and white buckling. Both are exceptionally beautiful kids and they were up and running around in no time at all. Yay for a great start to the 2021 kidding season!!
> 
> Here's the photo I posted in the other thread:
> 
> 
> I took the new kids out for a little playtime in the fresh grass yesterday. It was a cold, but since the forecast said it would get colder during the weekend I figured I’d better get them out for some fresh air and what little sunshine we had. We still haven’t named them, but we’re working on it! They’re both so incredibly flashy!
> 
> The little doeling’s ears stick up and the little buckling’s flop down. Actually, his right ear flopped down and his left ear stuck up for the first 24 hours, but now both are flopping down.
> 
> 
> Our friend Diana came over with her daughter Emma to see the new babies.
> 
> 
> Most of our boys claim no responsibility for any babies born here, but Sonic is an exception. He is fascinated by these kids and he seems to know that he is the proud father.
> 
> 
> “That’s my boy!”


Dress them up when Halloween comes around! Sonic can be Dr. Evil from the Austin Powers movies and one of the babies can be Mini Me!


----------



## Feira426

Oh my goodness, they’re all beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## MadCatX

awww awesome


----------



## Damfino

March came in like a lion. Then April came in like a lion. We ran out of firewood and almost ran out of propane. But sometime around the end of April, warm weather arrived! I got my shorts out, grass started coming in everywhere, and the goats enjoyed going out for daily walks!

Snowball is looking mighty round these days. As this photo was taken on April 29th, she’s still got about four weeks to go here. “Hang in there, girl! How many babies have you got in there anyway?”









Sadie’s kids are two weeks old here and happy to be bounding out on one of their first walks.


Skeeter did not accompany us on this walk and we wondered where she was. I hunted around and eventually discovered her hiding in the boys’ pen at the top of the hill with her two little kidlets. They weren’t quite old enough to be going afield with the herd so she took them to a warm, safe place where she could keep an eye on everyone from above. I think last year’s hard lesson with Butterfly has made Skeeter cautious this time around. When the herd goes anywhere near the horses, Skeeter hangs back and takes her kids the other way.


Little Ruby loves climbing on big, soft mama!


Diamond was born with one straight and one flop ear. I was desperately hoping they’d stay this way, but alas, I believe this was the last of her asymmetrical start. The right ear straightened out over the following weekend, never to flop again.


Sputnik has a certain noble air about him, doesn’t he?


There’s that flop ear again!


Sapphire and Ben Gunn enjoy a nap in the soft grass and warm sunshine.


Skeeter and her her two girls under the shade of the ol’ pine tree. Remember it? Skeeter’s mother Petunia played under this same tree. Funny to think that dear old Lilly was Ruby and Diamond’s great-grandmother. Goat generations go by very quickly.


For the first time since they were born, Skeeter allowed her little darlings to play with Sadie’s older kids. She was rather suspicious of the filthy little brats, but she recognized the practicality of allowing her kids to have friends and entertainment other than herself.




Big Ben Gunn meets Diamond… who looks almost exactly like his sister Sapphire. It’s seriously hard to tell those two girls apart now that the size gap is narrowing!


Diamond and Ruby.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a gorgeous herd. I love all the anecdotes with the pics too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Damfino

Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

They are all ao beautiful and obviously enjoying life. Skeeter sounds like such a great mom!


----------



## alwaystj9

Great pix & commentary! Thank you!


----------



## Tanya

How is Butterfly these days? I am so impressed with your herd


----------



## Damfino

Thanks! Butterfly is doing awesome. She and her brother George are having a great time at their home in Utah where they will spend their lives hiking and jumping and climbing on rocks!


----------



## Tanya

That is such awesome news.


----------



## toth boer goats

All very nice and happy.


----------



## MadCatX

Theres old Sputnik haha yes maam pretty group


----------



## Damfino

All together now... !

"It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas,
Even though it’s May!”









We woke up to almost eight inches of snow on May 11th. It quickly slumped to about 3 inches and by the next day there were only a few white traces left on the emerald green carpet of long, thick grass on our pastures.

Phil was a popular character with Snowball and the babies.


I love Sapphire’s ears. They go on for miles and they’re just slightly off-kilter in the way they attach to her head.




Ben Gunn enjoyed a frolic all by himself.


But it was more fun to butt heads with Zelda.


Skeeter’s kids wouldn’t leave Phil alone. Ruby especially wanted “Up! Up! Up!” even though she’d already spent most of the morning in Phil’s arms.


Sadie says, “Baby, it’s COLD outside!”


Little tender moment here. Ben Gunn is already huge! Look at this big fella!


Sapphire is proud of her newfound ability to jump on the doghouse. She defends it from all comers–especially her brother!


Phil is a very popular man.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Damfino

We went for a walk yesterday and Phil got attacked!


----------



## MadHouse

That is a fun way of being attacked! Goats are so fun!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Always got to be on the lookout for those attack goats. Could be easily smothered by cuteness and nibbled to death. 

They all look like they’re having a good time (human and goats). Love it.


----------



## Tanya

Ah such a beautiful story...


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Damfino

We we were a little tired on Wednesday after delivering these wee ones in the wee hours, but they were worth it! With a little help from me pulling on their legs, Snowball delivered a big, strong baby boy followed by a small but also strong baby girl. Both kids were up and nursing in short order after Phil and I helped dry them off. We were able to spend a bit more time enjoying them the next day. 

We’re calling the little doeling “Isabella”. She looks remarkably like her grandmother Tigerlily, but with more black down her back. She also has little black spots throughout her white coat that remind me of a Dalmatian. I’ve always wanted a Dalmatian but they aren’t very well suited to our situation. Perhaps a Dalmatian-spotted goat would do.

She loves to sniff faces. Her brother is happy just to lay in laps.




Isabella also likes to hog the camera. I had a much harder time getting pictures of her brother Hawkins.


But then, who can resist this adorable face? It’s hard NOT to take too many pictures of a goat this cute! Look at those little puppy ears!




The photo is a little too clear to make it obvious, but when we look at the top of this little head through the somewhat blurry lense of the Goat-O-Scope we see two decoy happy eyes, or maybe some arched eyebrows looking back up at us. It won’t last long, but it’s funny in the meantime.


Hawkins would rather chill than mug for the camera. It’s hard to know what color this little guy will be. He’s similar to his daddy, Scout. Scout had a charcoal-colored back end but when he grew older it shedded out to solid black and now he’s a classic cou blanc. Hawkins will for sure be darker in the front than his daddy, but it remains to be seen what color the back half will end up. He also has a crinkled right ear that I might have to fix. Flop ears are ok. Pinched-together ears not so much. I had to fix Snowball’s pinched right ear when she was a kid too.


----------



## MellonFriend

They are so beautiful! I love Isabella's markings!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! 😍 what beautiful kids!


----------



## Boers4ever

They are adorable!! So sweet! 
I saw one of your pictures and couldn’t resist blowing it up so we could all admire the sweet little face hiding under there!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think I just overdosed on cuteness. 🥴


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! They're darling!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are adorable. I love that you have a Dalmatian goat, lol. She seems very personable and inquisitive. While cute little Hawkins seems more chill and perpetually content.


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

🥰


----------

